# calutating amount of shingles needed



## sailfishfoney

any one know how? whats the formula


----------



## hatchet

Total horizontal square feet times
The square root of ((slope of the roof)squared + 1)
Divide that by 100
Example 1200 sf of horizontal roof area at a 5/12 pitch
square root of ((5/12)squared + 1) = 1.08
1.08 * 1200 = 1296
Add 10% for waste = 1425
1425 / 100 = 14 squares of shingles.


----------



## sailfishfoney

*thanks*

thankyou hachet


----------



## Grumpy

That over simplifies it but I will roll with it. That won't work for complicated roof types with lots of dormers and valleys.


----------



## PipeGuy

sailfishfoney said:


> i am a contractor [and] have earned alot of respect in this county. i am creative as well as knowledgeable. I hand select all of my trades [and] am also starting another business.


I think she'll figure out the nuances. Gotta' wonder why she had to ask in the first place.


----------



## hatchet

about the only thing that it won't get are the overhangs on the dormers as it's additional square footage not covered by the base horizontal square footage.


----------



## Teetorbilt

She is 2 counties north of me, we only see complicated roofs in new construction. Yankees want what they had up north, nevermind our heat and little windstorms.


----------



## sailfishfoney

*asking in the 1st place?*



PipeGuy said:


> I think she'll figure out the nuances. Gotta' wonder why she had to ask in the first place.


maybe I was fishing for some good help and doesn't have an attitude. people have different was of interviewing. we have had as the world knows hurricanes of 2004. i live in the center of all the destruction and my company only hires experienced contractors and if you don't know that simple calulation then I wouldn"t hire you. that's why I asked if you ,wonder to know.


----------



## sailfishfoney

*thankyou again*



hatchet said:


> about the only thing that it won't get are the overhangs on the dormers as it's additional square footage not covered by the base horizontal square footage.


I know each roof take in different calculations and materials.if you are interested in some jobs email me at [email protected]


----------



## sailfishfoney

*pipeguy*



pam said:


> maybe I was fishing for some good help and doesn't have an attitude. people have different was of interviewing. we have had as the world knows hurricanes of 2004. i live in the center of all the destruction and my company only hires experienced contractors and if you don't know that simple calulation then I wouldn"t hire you. that's why I asked if you ,wonder to know.


do you lay pipe or smoke pipe??


----------



## Teetorbilt

Darn it! I thought that I lived in the center of the destruction.


----------



## Mike Finley

OKay what the hell is going on? Pam do you have multiple personality disorder or what? The email you sent me via my website made about as much sense as your multiple postings on this thread.


----------



## Glasshousebltr

I will not eat green eggs and Pam!:cheesygri 

Bob


----------



## Grumpy

hatchet said:


> about the only thing that it won't get are the overhangs on the dormers as it's additional square footage not covered by the base horizontal square footage.


What if there are multiple roof slopes?  I think your method is great for estimating, but I wouldn't order a material list that way.

Personally I look at each slope of the roof as a completely seperate roof. I measure each square, rectangle, triangle, or trapezoid individually and then add em all up. Lengthy? Yes. Accurate? Very. Of coarse don't forget to add for starters, hip/ridge and other necessary accessories.


----------



## hatchet

Nobody said anything about multiple roof slopes. I wouldn't order from it either - didn't say I would. OP asked about the formula for calculating shingles.
That's why your the pro Grumpy - because you have all the right answers that nobody else does.


----------



## Grumpy

Naaa Hatchet, tha's thy I am the know it all A-hole that thinks he can boss everyone around.


----------



## hatchet

hehe.. - I just like jabbing at ya Grumpy.


----------

